
Uber and Apple maps mayhem - davidhariri
https://dhariri.com/posts/5726be6bd1befa66e7b8e0c3
======
pxue
I've had an uber driver take the on-ramp instead of the side road beside the
highway at the destination because the pin indicated it's a bit further
ahead.. I guess it's my fault for not noticing (since I was in the front
seat). Added 20min to the trip, good thing Uber refunded though. Seriously,
driving + gps = zero common sense.

~~~
davidhariri
It's such a striking example of people ignoring their common sense in favour
of a computer's (none)

------
ninedays
>Especially when one of them has such a rich history of failure.

Apple Maps has greatly improved since it was first release 3 years ago. If
Apple Maps can be better in some way than Google Maps, why Uber shouldn't make
the experiment and try?

~~~
sardonicbryan
Anecdata, but Apple Maps still places my address as a block and a half way
from where it actually is. I know this because the occasional Postmate uses
Apple Maps and calls me, unable to find my location. I live within a block of
Moscone Center in SF.

~~~
tzs
The US Census has an address to latitude/longitude service, which I've seen
put things about a block and a half from where they are supposed to be. I
wonder if Apple is using that?

Here's an example of a URL to lookup an address and get back the
latitude/longitude in JSON, in case you are curious to see where it places
you:

[http://geocoding.geo.census.gov/geocoder/locations/onelinead...](http://geocoding.geo.census.gov/geocoder/locations/onelineaddress?address=747+Howard+St%2C+San+Francisco%2C+CA+94103&benchmark=9&format=json)

The address I used in that URL is 747 Howard St, San Francisco, CA 94103,
which is Moscone Center.

